# Fuel door handle release



## vjc (Mar 26, 2017)

I have a 2005 Nissan Altima 2.5. Tried to lift handle to refuel car today. Handle was loose. Drove car home, pulled carpet and found handle completely separated from cable and lying on floorboard. I haven't seen any discussions on how to fix this. Is this something I can repair or does it require a mechanic fix?


----------



## Necronomicon (Mar 27, 2017)

You can repair it, just check if the place the cable attatches to the handle is broken off or not. Realistically you can just pull the cable everytime and not worry about the handle but that's inconvenient, so your real options are to check that, try to fix it with some loctite 411 or something if it's broken (creative ziptying would work too, not much pressure needed just proper tension is important) or go to the junkyard and carefully remove another one to install. You're lucky it's not seperated from the fuel door itself because that's a pita.


----------

